# Wc/wcx dvd



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I just saw this on the GRCA's website the other day. I think it's great.
Isn't it only $2 for non-members to get a copy?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who was involved in producing and distributing the DVD, I got my copy and it's FANTASTIC!


----------



## Everlore (Mar 27, 2008)

I believe that is correct that non-members need pay only for postage.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! I assumed I wasn't fast enough so didn't bother--email sent.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't know non members could! Yayy!

*will do a membership in the fall*


----------

